# Tension of bolts attaching water pump and fan to MF168



## MarkMF168 (May 28, 2020)

Can anyone please tell me the Tension for bolts attaching the water pump and fan in a MF168?


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

https://www.boltdepot.com/fastener-information/Bolts/US-Recommended-Torque.

agriline.co.za/technical/measuring_bolt.html

Torque values are generally standard by the bolts size, but not always


----------



## MarkMF168 (May 28, 2020)

Thank you. How do you know whether your thread is coarse or fine?


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

MarkMF168 said:


> Thank you. How do you know whether your thread is coarse or fine?


Threads per inch is the standard.
I think you have 5/16" bolts in your water pump.
5/16" has a head using a 1/2 " wrench.
3/8" bolt has a head using a 9/16" wrench.
Link shows threads per inch.
https://www.boltdepot.com/fastener-information/Measuring/US-TPI.aspx


----------

